# Cipralex and MDMA



## wakawaka (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am curious about the combination of cipralex and MDMA. I am going to a festival soon and I am hoping to roll. I have several different questions about anyone who has tried the 2 together.

I'm fully aware about the 2 drugs and how they mix. I've done plenty of research online and browsed a bunch of forums. I understand that SSRI's greatly diminish the effects of MDMA. I've done MDMA before, and I'm currently on 10mg of Cipralex. I understand that SSRI's block the release of serotonin, which is what MDMA does. Does the amount of Cipralex one is on has any result on the effect of MDMA? 

I started taking cipralex for mild social anxiety in February. Doctor started me off at 5mg and then bumped me up to 10mg. I did mushrooms a week after I started my medication, and tripped ****in' balls (which is also a drug SSRI's are said to block dull the effects of). 

I've talked to a friend who is on 20mg of Cipralex and they said that when they did MDMA while on their medication they still rolled hard. Yes, I am aware of the dangers of mixing the 2 which can cause serotonin syndrome. So I am hoping to get some feedback from people who have knowledge and experience with mixing the 2. Hopefully someone who is on roughly the same dose for the same problem has tried and can give me some feedback? 

Also, I have an incredibly low drug tolerance. Not sure if that would play a role in it, but if someone could clarify that would be dope.

THANKS!:clap


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

i have not done any research , but my psychiatrist warned me about MDMA as well as alcohol


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_info9.shtml

Sounds like it might be a waste of molly. I never bothered to take hallucinogens while on SSRI's, I figure it would be either a let-down or a negative experience.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/taking-mdma-while-on-ssris-84383/

a thread about exactly you question already exists, sounds like you shouldn't bother.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

more info

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-72100.html


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've mixed paroxetine and E for years, never had SS.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

whaaaat? If you take MDMA while on an SSRI it REDUCES the damage that MDMA causes! No SS


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Never had serotonin syndrome neither. It does reduce the mdma's effect. I would take several times my usual dosage and not come close to the same effect.


----------

